# Wanted Heloderma suspectum suspectums



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm after more gilas, if anyone knows of someone selling or available i'd appreciate the info. Ideally i'm after a few more heloderma s. suspectums. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

Jerry Coles is currently incubating _Heloderma suspectum cinctum_ could be worth dropping him a line, alternatively i saw some advertised on reptileclassifieds.co.uk some german chat was selling them, could sort a deal and have them collected from Hamm


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

eco_tonto said:


> Jerry Coles is currently incubating _Heloderma suspectum cinctum_ could be worth dropping him a line, alternatively i saw some advertised on reptileclassifieds.co.uk some german chat was selling them, could sort a deal and have them collected from Hamm


Cheers for that. I got a pair of cinctums so now after more suspectums. The cinctums are a bit expensive. Do you know how much he is asking for them?


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

They are normally about the £1000 mark, stunning little animals mind you, the quality is second to none


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

eco_tonto said:


> They are normally about the £1000 mark, stunning little animals mind you, the quality is second to none


Sounds about right.


----------



## Chuckwalla (Nov 6, 2008)

Hiya Bud

Try here he may be going to Hamm

Peter Schmidt
Member
Since: 27 Mar 2010
Location: Hamburg
Ad views: 497
      ​


1.0 Green Iguana (Iguana iguana) CB'08 Albino mutation.
1.1 Indigo Snakes (Drymarchon corais couperi) CB'04 unrelated.
1.3 Gilas (Heloderma suspectum suspectum) CB'07 unrelated and ready for breeding.
1.1 Fiji Iguanas (Brachylophus fasciatus) CB'08 Spotted mutation, Cites, unrelated.
1.2 Indian Star Tortoises (Geochelone elegans) CB Adult unrelated breeding trio.

Possible changes for:

ARS Racks.
Amazon Basin Emerald Tree Boas (Corallus batesii) formerly (Corallus caninus).
Shinglebacks (Tiliqua rugosa).
Ballpython (Python regius) mutations.
Monkeys & Parrots.


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Chuckwalla said:


> Hiya Bud
> 
> Try here he may be going to Hamm
> 
> ...


Cheers. I see that you have some gilas... What's your view on the UV issue? Spoke to Mark Seward and Janne and both agree that it isn't needed, however, I am quite reserved about the issue. I actually use UVA/B, just wondering if others do. Just seen the ad. i'm assuming that it is Peter who has the gilas right? I tried the link but no information is available to contact him.


----------



## Chuckwalla (Nov 6, 2008)

snakekeeper said:


> Cheers. I see that you have some gilas... What's your view on the UV issue? Spoke to Mark Seward and Janne and both agree that it isn't needed, however, I am quite reserved about the issue. I actually use UVA/B, just wondering if others do. Just seen the ad. i'm assuming that it is Peter who has the gilas right? I tried the link but no information is available to contact him.


 
No Buddy just monitors, but would love a pair of Gila's or Beaded but no DWA yet :devil:


----------



## Simon Bomholt (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi
If you didn´t find any so far i am breeding gilas and beadeds, and at the moment i have both suspectum and cinctums for sale
Greetings
Simon


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Simon Bomholt said:


> Hi
> If you didn´t find any so far i am breeding gilas and beadeds, and at the moment i have both suspectum and cinctums for sale
> Greetings
> Simon


Thanks for the post.. I now have both gilas and beaded but I may want another pair soon. I will bare you in mind.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Is their much difference between the 2, price, husbandry, breeding capabilities in captivity?

Do you prefer one over the other?


----------



## TEG (Feb 4, 2010)

*heloderma*

the price is very different beadeds being considerably cheaper. i only have a group of beadeds but they do seem to be more active and outgoing than most gilas i have known. that said gilas are without doubt extremely cool. i hope to breed beadeds this coming year so i should have some available and would love to do some swaps for gilas.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

TEG said:


> the price is very different beadeds being considerably cheaper. i only have a group of beadeds but they do seem to be more active and outgoing than most gilas i have known. that said gilas are without doubt extremely cool. i hope to breed beadeds this coming year so i should have some available and would love to do some swaps for gilas.


Thanks.

Been looking on some Euro breeders and the price doesn't seem to bad, like most things, change the $ or Euro for a £ and the price seems to sky rocket?

Nice to know that a Bearded is at least semi active and won't be like keeping an empty heated viv.

Any pics of your Beadeds?


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

I have a trio of gila monsters and a pair of beadeds and believe me, my gilas are just as active if not more active than my beaded lizards. The main difference is size, where the beaded lizards get considerably larger therefore require a larger enclosure. Gilas have more vibrant colours and the heloderma s. cinctums even more so. Beaded lizards are a lot more cheaper over all. Both are great lizards to keep!


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

Jerry cole does have two babys forsale when i text him other day 1200 each cb this year by himself


----------

